# Warning About  Soap!



## Satcomer (Apr 10, 2016)

After the article Mounting Data Suggests Antibacterial Soaps do More Harm than Good I'm glad I always went for the cheapest hand soaps throughout the years!


Then I always went with LavaSoap when working on really dirty/oil machines, etc.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 10, 2016)

Just plain soap does the job. Try telling that to hospitals and doctor offices that have hand sanitizer all over the place. That stuff does more damage than good.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 30, 2016)

The plot thickens 
FDA Asks How safe is That Hand Sanitizer.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 30, 2016)

Now the makers of hand sanitizer has to prove their claims. And no doubt, they will try to beef up their ‘research’


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 2, 2016)

Well an update to the saga is this announcement  FDA Bans AntiBacterial Soaps because of No Scientific They're Effective!


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 2, 2016)

About time. The only thing they are effective in is drying out your hands.


----------



## Doctor X (Sep 6, 2016)

On the contrary, they _are_ very effective in killing "98%" of the Wee Beasties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on your hand after you have done בעל only knows with it, leaving the 2% of the resistant Wee Beasties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a nice open living space upon which to conjugate in prokaryotic frenzy transforming your hand into a fomite of eschatological ambitions that you will then use to [*CENSORED*--Ed.] yourself with a garlic press 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Yet none of them will have any affect on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2016)

This all comes from a saying "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" and people not following it!


----------



## pauline99 (Feb 14, 2017)

I use a handmade soap , we use them at home .


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2021)

Another late update to bad soaps being warning 84% of Mexican Hand Sanitizers Toxic or Flawed FDA Issues Alert!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 14, 2021)

Another update straight from FDA bans certain Hand sanitizers!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 14, 2021)

Funny how what is advertised as natural and scent free has unacceptable levels of benzene, acetaldehyde, and acetal contaminants. Thanks Satcomer.


----------



## bbloke (Oct 14, 2021)

Cheryl said:


> Funny how what is advertised as natural and scent free has unacceptable levels of benzene, acetaldehyde, and acetal contaminants. Thanks Satcomer.


Well, if the chemical compounds are found in nature, then even if they are dangerous the hand sanitiser can be claimed to be "natural," I suppose.   For example, curare (a poison) is natural but I wouldn't want it in my food or care products.


----------

